# Private Messages....



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2017)

It sure would be nice, and handy, to have a "search" feature...  to look for messages from members or by "Key" words... 
Do you think that's possible ????
It surely would help out us members that "occasionally" forget stuff....

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2017)

Yeah, The old platform had a little search box on the left side.
You could type in somebody's Screen name & click it, and all of that Member's "PMs with you" would go to the top of the list.

Bear


----------



## motocrash (Nov 20, 2017)

I went to do a search on my cell yesterday and realized there isn't one.At least not that I could find.Good thing I normally use my pc....


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 20, 2017)

There may be an add-on available that will add this functionality.. I will have to look into this.

I agree that this is a nice feature to have.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 20, 2017)

[I tried to delete this post because I meant to post it in another thread. After five minutes, I gave up trying to find a way to delete it. Sigh ... the new forum has some nice features, but is still isn't very "comfortable" to use.]


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> There may be an add-on available that will add this functionality.. I will have to look into this.
> 
> I agree that this is a nice feature to have.




Thanks Jeff......    Dave


----------

